# 92S wood handgrips



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anybody know of a maker of wood handgrips for the 92S? Terry


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

terrysillik said:


> Does anybody know of a maker of wood handgrips for the 92S? Terry


DS Grips home page


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

DS grips doesn't come up on my browser???


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry, its working on my Google Chrome. I contacted the guy and he quoted me $65 for a set of Cocobolo grips for the 92S. He will add the Beretta logo for an extra $20.

You might try doing a search for DS Grips and see if you an find it that way.


----------



## OsceolaNine (Dec 11, 2014)

https://vzgrips.com/gun-grips/beretta-92/


----------



## 04silvy (Dec 11, 2014)

OsceolaNine said:


> https://vzgrips.com/gun-grips/beretta-92/


Those won't fit the 92s. It has the European mag release at the bottom.

I also would like to find some grips that fit these or some pictures of grips modified to fit the European mag release models


----------

